# Regarding NIT Delhi



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Heard about this, also heard it's functioning from Warangal Campus as of now. 

Is it a good option? Is it worth it? Will the placements be any good since this is the 2nd year only?


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing can be said abt this. We also has new IITs but till they are not able to get better than old NITs,PEC,DCE etc. And some private colleges so how you can say that new NITs will be able to do this??
I would say go to old NITs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

THanks. To say it doesn't have it's own campus yet.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2011)

NOOOO ...

If you're going to any NIT , it means you've got good rank ... don't misss out any chance to join a good college just because it is far from your home, your hard work doesn't  deserve anything less ... Always select the better college , be it near or far far away ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

> don't misss out any chance to join a good college just because it is far from your home,



i don't have any qualms there. but eevry friend of mine does. Don't know why.

They would prefer Kurukshetra over Warangal because of distance.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

If you really want good campus placements in NIT's then Warangal, Thiruchilaplli, Nagpur, Suratkhal are really very good colleges !


----------



## mitraark (Jun 25, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> i don't have any qualms there. but eevry friend of mine does. Don't know why.
> 
> They would prefer Kurukshetra over Warangal because of distance.



They are being silly then. I stay in Kolkata and I study in Durgapur , 3 hours by bus , but i hardly ever go home , maybe once every two months. Really , when you are studying away , it matters very less how far you are .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ I have a friend at Kolkata who's convinced NIT durgapur is the best NIT and he will only study there.

I tried to get him to agree to a better college, but can't make him understand


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 25, 2011)

mitraark said:


> They are being silly then. I stay in Kolkata and I study in Durgapur , 3 hours by bus , but i hardly ever go home , maybe once every two months. Really , when you are studying away , it matters very less how far you are .



yes, you are right I am in NIT Kurukshetra and I hardly go home even my home is at 2 hrs distance.
It hardly matters where you live far or near. You will not go home after every week, I can guarantee that.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 25, 2011)

Arrey go for tried and tested old NIT's. Kurukshetra is good but not that good if u compare it to Trichy,Warangal or Surathkal.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

> Trichy,Warangal or Surathkal.



I know those are the top 3, but getting into them requires a 2,500 rank in ECE. My rank is far from that (don't ask, just know that it's not enough).

Even at DTU, ECE closes at 8,000 rank. :sigh:


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 25, 2011)

So it means that even IIIT's r also out of the picture in ur case. Even if u go for NIT Delhi and study in Warangal, in the end u will get degree from NIT Delhi only. I don't suppose its gonna be bad in any case as it is a government institute and they generally do have good rep. I can't say anything more as I have no first hand experience with govt. colleges. I did my B.Tech from JMIT, Radaur which is affiliated to Kurukshetra University and now also I'm doing my Masters from BITS,Pilani.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2011)

@comp@ddict : what did you get today in the first round allotment?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 25, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> yes, you are right I am in NIT Kurukshetra and I hardly go home even my home is at 2 hrs distance.
> It hardly matters where you live far or near. You will not go home after every week, I can guarantee that.



Definately .. but to be fair , it helps to be near home sometimes , when i need something from Home , or any important work at home .. still , maybe you weren't living that close , those needs won;t arise in your mind.



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ I have a friend at Kolkata who's convinced NIT durgapur is the best NIT and he will only study there.
> 
> I tried to get him to agree to a better college, but can't make him understand



Is he saying this after being there [ I don;t think so , no one I know would say that    ], or is he aiming to be there ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^ aiming



> @comp@ddict : what did you get today in the first round allotment?



none buddy, I chose ECE and EEE under a few colleges only (based on rankings, top few only), and I would have been surprised had I got anything in the first round.

But my rank at manipal was really good so I got ECE under there.

ECE since I want to pursue VLSI.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ got CS at mesra. will apply for upgradation though. if not upgraded, i will take admission at mesra and use the home advantage to prepare well for AIEEE and IIT next year.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

what course do you want then?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2011)

wanted CS at IIIT-H, but not possible with a 6K rank. want CS at some good NITs


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ BIT mesra, AFAIK is an excellent institute, in the same rank as NIT Warangal and Trichy.


----------

